

DSpace at MIT - helwr
http://dspace.mit.edu/

======
mcculley
I've been considering a local install of DSpace for my organization so that we
can have, among other benefits, good universal document identifiers for
publications we generate (e.g., contractually required documents, conference
papers). I would be interested in knowing of any experience others may have
using DSpace or similar systems.

~~~
spdegabrielle
DSpace is pretty easy to get a basic setup going, though it can easily suck a
lot of your time if you let it. OTOH, if you want something you can setup an
let your clerical support run Greenstone DL (greenstone.org)is simpler, and
you can migrate to Dspace later.

------
helwr
I found this gem there: <http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/3719>

